
Wind turbines are neither clean nor green and they provide zero global energy - happy-go-lucky
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2017/05/wind-turbines-are-neither-clean-nor-green-and-they-provide-zero-global-energy/
======
cygx
Meanwhile, wind energy accounted for 14.2% of net public electricity
production in Germany in 2016.

Here's the breakup[1] according to the Frauenhofer Institute for Solar Energy
Systems[2].

[1] [http://i.imgur.com/Xi6ZpiI.png](http://i.imgur.com/Xi6ZpiI.png)

[2]
[https://www.ise.fraunhofer.de/content/dam/ise/de/documents/p...](https://www.ise.fraunhofer.de/content/dam/ise/de/documents/publications/studies/Stromerzeugung_2016.pdf)

------
abricot
From the Author of other works like:

"The climate change agenda is a conspiracy against the poor"

"How hunting and shooting help wildlife – and not just in Africa"

"Why climate change is good for the world"

"The windfarm delusion"

"Say no to wind farms: Shale of the century"

Fucking bozo.

------
slitaz
There is some blatant massaging of the numbers in this article. As if they are
merelly hell-bent against renewables.

